# eating dairy after a flare-up?



## emeraldeyes (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right topic to post this in, but here goes:I have IBS-A. Luckily it's usually pretty well controlled with diet/lifestyle changes, no matter which way the pendulum swings. Also, keep in mind that I'm slightly dairy-intolerant. After I had food poisoning a couple years ago, i became unable to eat ANY dairy for a couple months, and it gradually got better. Now I know what I can/can't handle.Normally, Subway turkey subs don't bother me. But if I eat deli meat for 2-3 days in a row, it can cause a D flare-up. This is what I did 2 days ago. It was my 3rd day in a row of eating deli turkey in some form or another, and I paid dearly for it (diarrhea, nausea, pain, the works), much worse than a typical flare. It wasn't food poisoning because my husband finished the sub and didn't have any symptoms.This morning, I had a vanilla yo-plus, which is my usual breakfast. Immediately after, I got cramps and urgency and that D feeling - but no real D. The feeling lasted about 45 minutes and then stopped, but I've been "sensitive" ever since - right at that place where the wrong thing will push me right over the edge into a bad episode again.This normally doesn't happen after a D episode. Usually the yogurt has no effect, and in fact can sometimes make me feel better (it's the only brand/flavor I can tolerate though). Why would this time be different, acting more like food poisoning than IBS? How long should I wait before attempting to eat dairy again? I'm currently sticking to things like toast, pretzel sticks, and applesauce because it seems that it's all I can handle at this point. Any tips?Sorry if this seems like a pointless question, but I'm curious (and a bit impatient to get back on my usual *already-restricted* diet). Thanks in advance!


----------



## LNAN (May 23, 2010)

SOMETIMES YOU JUST HAVE TO BE PATIENT AND STAY ON THE LIMITED DIET FOR AWHILE, APPLESAUCE IS ONE OF MY MAIN STRAPLES WHEN I'M FEELING BADLY ALONG WITH TOAST NOODLES PRETZELS ANTHING BLAND. THATS MY DIET RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is hard to predict as everyone is different, and it depends if what triggered the flare is still going on.We often target food as our only triggers, but if you aren't sleeping well for some reason the IBS won't get better until that resolves.If you have a diet that does well (even a super restricted one) and you are OK on that for a day then start adding things back a bit at a time with the least likely to set you off.Just remember for some people too much starch (so too much bland all the time) especially if is mostly wheat starch can set off gas and cause problems so sometimes we cause problems when we eat only one or two foods thinking that will calm things down where a more balanced diet may be better.


----------

